

 Auto-Threading Compilers Are Here - wikyd
http://developinthecloud.drdobbs.com/author.asp?section_id=2284&doc_id=255275&print=yes

======
georgemcbay
tl;dr -- Auto-Threading compilers are not actually here -- unless you happen
to work at Microsoft Research (or another place doing research work in this
area).

Terribly misleading title though in this case it originates from the original
article.

